

Show HN: Depstack – Find and vote for popular libs - jlemoine
http://depstack.io/

======
Dorian-Marie
I think stars in Github are the same, kind of votes for librairies.

I really like the responsiveness of the interface, it makes it really fast and
easy to search and vote.

------
treeform
Is there a list of all of the popular libraries?

~~~
redox_
Nop there isn't; will work on it later today. Thank you for the feedback

------
cstenac
Search is great. It would be cool to have Bower in it and command lines /
snippets for easy copy-paste.

------
ubi
shameless plug for my project: [http://addonlist.com](http://addonlist.com)

:)

~~~
nacs
Just a quick suggestion but the header green bar on the homepage is an eye-
burning shade of green.

~~~
ubi
Thank you. I am not much of a designer, I have been playing with a few
different colors.

------
natdempk
This is awesome. Happy to see a centralized place where I can quickly gauge
library quality across many languages.

~~~
clarry
Quality or popularity?

~~~
angersock
Wait wait wait...you mean there's a difference?

D:

